# BFN !!!



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well as the title says its a   For me today.     I knew it would be. Dh is still in bed and doesnt know. Cant wake him coz he is on nights tonite and i dont want im upset so he cant sleep. I cant ring the clinic till after 3:30 so  i guess i just have to wait to see my cons and see if we can get the ball rolling again straight away. Im not giving up . Not sure how im feeling    Think its coz i did alot of crying yesterday. Im gonna start back at the gym now and go swimming a couple of times a week while Lily is at nursery and get myself fit. I have put on almost a stone during tx and i think it has something to do with my   oh well


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sally, sweetness I am so sorry.  

Good on ya for being willing to go again  , not a lot else I can say really is there except feel free to mail me if you want a private chat - anytime hon.


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Like i said in my IM Sally... so sorry for you...

You are being fantastically strong! Gym and swimming will make you feel much better in yourself for you! 
Take care
Nicki
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh hun I am so sorry. I know exactly what you mean about not knowing how you feel. 

It will get easier hun, but good on you for having the plan, thats what gets us through I think, and I really dont think you will have a problem being able to share again, you got a good number of eggs. The problem may have been between you and dh, and your recipient may have had a good result. 

Good luck for the call at 3.30, get the follow up booked and you will feel much better.

xxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Babe, 

I am so sorry to hear your news. 

Be strong! 

Carrie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sally

so very sorry to read your news

sending u and dh and your family lots of love hugs and strength

All our love

Em & Willowxx


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

sally hun im so sorry, i had my fingers crossed really tight for you.

sending you loads of hugs hun, love maz xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Sally

Sory to hear your news.

Good luck with your call to the clinic, Im sure they will let you share again xx

Nic x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Big hugs Sally    

I'm so sorry sweetie. Take care of yourself and take time for you DH and Lily.

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I not gonna let it beat me   I want to get straight back into it as long as i can es we will be fine.  Dh is upset bless him but we will get through it and cant wait to get on the phone to the clinic an see what they have to say. Im trying to get my drugs a little cheaper as i still have some left so if i can get the rest off the yahoo group then it will save me £500  
Thanks all of you for your hugs you made me cry
Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Sallyanne, 

Have you asked your GP to fund your drugs?? Worth a try? 

Carrie


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Sallyanne

Am so sorry about your BFN.  Am sending you both loads of love and hugs   

The great thing is that you have a plan in place and know what to do next.  I would think this will give you encouragement and hope for next time.

Stay strong - the one thing that ttc and tx has taught me is that the people who have to go through it are amazing and have a tremendous inner strength to deal with all that is thrown at them.

Keep your chin up and take care

Much love

Bib xx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there just got back from work... So sorry to hear the news  . It's extra heartache. why cant life be fair   God knows how you must be feeling right now... I can feel my eyes welling up thinking about it... I feel you are a strong person so keep holding on strong... But you need to let your emotion's out too can't keep it locked up forever we all need big crys every now & then  Thinking of you Sallyanne take care love Heidi


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have got my review date booked for the 4th june which i sonly 2 weeks away so im pleased about that. Lets hope i have better luck next time round

Luv sally x x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya sallyann sorry i ain't been around to post  but i have been reading all your posts and keeping up to date i'm really sorry to rread about your result i was really hoping for you last night that you'd get a BFP, but good on you for getting back on top of things and setting your self missions, i'm sure it will not be long you'll be back on your cycle good luck for the future lot's of love Allyson xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

So sorry to read your news Sallyanne   

Maria xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sally

So sorry to read about your bfn hun.Your an inspiration to everyone for sounding so positive about going again.Wishing you all the luck on the orld for future tx and loads of luck for your review appointment.

Kelly x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone  

Kelly what a fantastic bump    Good luck with your c-section hun


----------

